# Komme nicht in Steam



## TheGamerzZ (25. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
wenn ich mich anmelden möchte steht das Fehler Steam kann keine Verbindung zu den Steam Servern herstellen. Internet geht aber. Was soll man da machen bzw. habt ihr grad das Problem auch?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2012)

Für den Fall dass du sonst nichts verändert hast und e daher nicht an dir liegt:

Du wirst nichts tun können außer zu warten, bis dein für dich verantwortlicher Steam-Server wieder hochgefahren ist.

Das sind nunmal die Nachteile des großen "Alles muss immer online sein"-Spieleportal-Booms.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (25. Dezember 2012)

Ok, und wie lange dauert sowas?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2012)

Das wissen nur die STEAM-Verantwortlichen der Serverwartung (was das vermutlich ist) alleine.

Üblicherweise nicht lange (ein paar Minuten bis wenige Stunden). Da aber ungeplante Serverwartungen (die geplanten sind normalerweise um 3 Uhr nachts oder so wenns eben möglichst wenige Leute stört) voraussetzen, dass irgendwas in die Hose gegangen ist - denn sonst müsste man nichts warten oder runterfahren - liegt das natürlich am vorliegenden Problem das von uns ja keiner kennt.

Da könnte theoretisch auch nen Tag nichts mehr gehen wenns ein großes Problem ist - auch noch länger wäre denkbar, in einem solchen Falle würde aber eher ein Ersatzserver gestellt oder die Last auf die restlichen Server verteilt um Wartezeiten von mehreren Tagen zu umgehen schätze ich mal.


EDIT: Momentan ist einer von 10 Servern in Deutschland nicht erreichbar, nämlich der Server "Valve #152" in Frankfurt.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (25. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wissen nur die STEAM-Verantwortlichen der Serverwartung (was das vermutlich ist) alleine.
> 
> Üblicherweise nicht lange (ein paar Minuten bis wenige Stunden). Da aber ungeplante Serverwartungen (die geplanten sind normalerweise um 3 Uhr nachts oder so wenns eben möglichst wenige Leute stört) voraussetzen, dass irgendwas in die Hose gegangen ist - denn sonst müsste man nichts warten oder runterfahren - liegt das natürlich am vorliegenden Problem das von uns ja keiner kennt.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, wie kann ich denn den Server wechseln?? Gibt ja 10 die du grad meintest.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2012)

Du hast da gar keinen Einfluss drauf, das ist Systemintern.

Dass es 10 Stück in Deutschland gibt weiß ich auch nur wegen der offiziellen Übersicht:
Steam: Game and Player Statistics

Da kannst du auch einzelne Server anklicken und bei der Nummer 152 bekomme ich als einziger in Deutschland momentan keine Rückmeldung. Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob das damit was zu tun hat (so tief bin ich nicht in der Materie) aber es ist zumindest naheliegend.

Du kannst nichts anderes machen als auf den Weihnachtsmann zu warten


----------



## TheGamerzZ (25. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt gehts wieder ;P


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2012)

Siehste, so viel Stress um nichts. Die meisten Wartungsarbeiten dauern wie oben schon erwähnt nicht lange.


----------



## Shona (25. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wissen nur die STEAM-Verantwortlichen der Serverwartung (was das vermutlich ist) alleine.


Es gab keine Downtime  diese werden nämlich immer hier Steam Downtime Announcements - Page 37 - Steam Users' Forums angekündigt und auch wie lange  und wenn es nur 5 minuten sind steht es dort

Das Problem mit Steam hatten aber einige, was es war weiss keiner, kann aber sein das die Server einfach überlastet waren kurzzeitig


----------

